

3 Things you need to know before starting your business - joysoflife
http://gingerbunnyme.wordpress.com/2013/05/29/entrepreneurship-tip-3-things-you-need-to-know-before-starting-your-business/

======
deepak-kumar
I have seen people taking the 3rd point lightly, atleast by techies in
majority. They think revenue model will evolve once the product idea they love
becomes reality.

